# Talk me out of the Nikon D7000!



## Stradawhovious (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure if this should go here, or one of the other threads.... but since I'm a noob, I will start here, and get chastised accordingly.

I'm relatively new to the world of DSLRs and photography. A handfull of months ago I bought a D3000 on the recommendation of a D40 owner stating it was "As much camera as _YOU _will ever need." Well, this person once owned a camera store, so far be it from me to disagree.

The problem is, here I am a few months later after a handfull of classes, exausting research on the intrawebs, reading a library of books and taking thousands and thousands of shots I have easily started to find the limitations of this camera.

The suggestion from my photography instructor was to look at the D7000. He stated that it would have everything I would need unless I became a pro...... and since I'm terminally amateur there's no real danger of that happening.

I like what I've read so far about the performance and features... especially in low light at rediculously high ISO (which my D3000 fails miserably at,), but can't help but wonder if it wouldn't be overkill for someone like me.

The other issue is that i don't see myself using the video feature all that much, so I don't want to be paying fro something I won't use.

Any input is appreciated on this one, since $1,200 is quite a bit of cash in my world.


----------



## phiya (Nov 17, 2010)

Nope, I won't do it.  I bought a Nikon D80 about 2.5 years ago, a pretty dang nice camera at the time.  If I wasn't so determined to get some nicer glass, I'd be looking long and hard at that D7000.


----------



## reznap (Nov 17, 2010)

Just don't charge it so by the time it's halfway paid off you could have avoided interest and maybe even saved and bought the D*700*'s replacement.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 17, 2010)

You should get it. It's not a prosumer camera as far as I know, so for the purpose of statuses it's the top camera for the amateur haha. But seriously it's a really really nice camera and if you don't plan on getting any more serious go for it. The D3000 doesn't perform as good as the D40 at high ISO, so your D40 friend should have sold you his camera lol. If you're looking for more controls maybe look at the D300s and if you don't want to pay for video, then the regular D300.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 17, 2010)

I've have owned many of the Nikon DSLR lineup including the D40, D60, D80, D90, D5000, D200, D300s, D3100 and the D7000.

For me to talk you out of the D7000 after hearing you are already experiencing the limits of the D3000 would be hard to do.

The autofocus works incredibly well, the metering is great, you'll gain Commander mode for wireless off camera flash with the SB600/700/800/900 and Nissin lineup, top LCD, in-camera focus motor for older AF lenses without one such as the 50mm f/1.8D, optional battery grip for portrait work, 2 user settings for quickly changing shooting modes, 6fps, partial magnesium alloy frame, weather sealing, the list goes on.

The D7000 was supposed to be a backup body for my D300s, but so far it's been the other way around.

That said, only you can determine if the extra money is worth all of that.

PS
Best Buy has a 12% off coupon and 2 year interest free financing right now so that's $200 off the kit if anyone is interested.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 17, 2010)

You already have experience with a purchase made because somebody else said 'you need it'. Now that you have some ideas about what you want for features and capabilities you are in a pretty good position to make up your own mind. Don't go buy a camera body because someone here decided 'you' need it. Your money - your choice. If the D7000 fits your needs then by all means get it, by all accounts it's a decent camera.

You will get a lot of 'you NEED this such and such' type posts here, be careful what you read. 

Get the camera that is right for you because you decide it's right for you.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 17, 2010)

Patrice said:


> Don't go buy a camera body because someone here decided 'you' need it. Your money - your choice. If the D7000 fits your needs then by all means get it, by all accounts it's a decent camera.
> 
> You will get a lot of 'you NEED this such and such' type posts here, be careful what you read.
> 
> Get the camera that is right for you because you decide it's right for you.


 

I appreciate the sentiment, as you are correct. I won't make the same mistake twice, and get something someone else tells me I "need".  When I bought the D3000 I knew virtually nothing about DSLR or SLR type cameras.  My only experience was with cheap point and shoot toys.  Since then, I have learned quite a bit, and now have an idea of the anatomy of the camera, as well as what the features are, and how they relate to me personally behind the shutter.  In my posting here I was hoping to get some insight from users, and if there have been any personal experiences on the negative side that I should be aware of. I have already talked myself into this body through lots of research, and a little bit of hands on experience at some of the retail stores. In addition to the negative user accounts, I can get some more positive feedback from users and not paid "reviews" from some of these hilariously biased web-sites.
The D3000 is a fantastic camera, don't get me wrong....... but very soon I will be capable of exploiting a better body.

Also, Thanks Reznap, but Light Artisan hit the nail on the head. %15 off and interest free for two years.


----------



## Geaux (Nov 18, 2010)

Man, I typed out this long detailed message and accidentally hit the back button and lost it all.  I'll try to say what I did before.

Ok, I'm going to sound like a Jack***, but hear me out.

When I first read you had exhausted the limits of the d3000, I had to see some of your shots, so I looked back at some of your past CC posts.  I've owned a d3000 for 11 months now, also new to photography, but I know I haven't exhausted my limits on the camera (even though I've been told I could move on easily).  You are suffering from issues (soft focus, underexposure, composition issues), that are not directly related to the d3000.  IMO, you should stick it out with the d3000 and work on minor photograph skills before moving on.  I say this, because these are issues that will follow you to the d7000 and your images will not look any different.  Sure the high iso is nice, but if you're shooting night landscapes or with fast glass ... its not that big of a deal.

This is just my opinion, but I think you should just stay and learn some more.  I think it's near impossible to MASTER a camera in 3 months when you are totally new to the world of photography.


----------



## mfrankpdx (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe take this into consideration?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 18, 2010)

Geaux said:


> Ok, I'm going to sound like a Jack***, but hear me out.


 
Not at all, and thanks for posting! I respect someone who offers honest criticism, and welcome it with anything I post. Besides, you have an extremely valid point.

In my OP, I wasn't trying to convey that i had exhausted the limites of the 3000, rather that I have a much better understanding of, and have started to realize the limits of that model.  Sorry if it came off as me being better than the cmera.

I'm not.

I don't feel that my photography "skillz" have pushed the limits of the 3000..... frankly I have quite a ways to go for that. My issue is that I'm starting to take on many classes and hands on experiences where the 3000 will physically fall short.  
Does the 3000 have the potential to teach me a lot more about photography?

Absolutley. I have much to learn, and the willingness to do so.

Will the limits of the 3000 _eventually _get in my way? 

Well, yes, I believe they will. In some minor ways they already are, and later, after I have spent more time and effort into becoming better those shortcomings will become more and more apparent and frustrating.












Plus I'm kind of a gear junkie..........
Shhhhhhhh!
Don't tell anyone!


----------



## txtowman (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree with Geaux.

 I have the d5000 and would like some better glass.

But have a long way to go to outgrow the body.


----------



## Muusers (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm going to get the D7000. Just waiting till the prices drop a bit, since there's no hurry on my part.


----------



## ghache (Nov 18, 2010)

they wont drop any time soon.


----------



## Muusers (Nov 18, 2010)

They will in the Netherlands. Already a price difference of 150 euros between most expensive and cheapest.


----------



## Geaux (Nov 18, 2010)

Stradawhovious said:


> ....starting to realize the limits of that model....
> *
> Realizing and hitting them are VERY different.  Change of body is needed when you HIT that limit consistently over time.* *It's a beginners camera, you had to know it had it's limits as a 500 dollar body compared to 1200+*
> 
> ...




^^^ my thoughts in BOLD


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 18, 2010)

Geaux said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > ....starting to realize the limits of that model....
> ...


 
^^^ My thoughts in red about your thoughts in bold. Now _I _sound like the jack***. Whodathunkit?


----------



## Geaux (Nov 18, 2010)

From that response, it seems as if you've already made up your mind.  So why ask or ask to be talked out of it? lol

Of course the things you listed would be nice, but you're comparing a 450 dollar camera to a 1400 dollar camera, which isn't very fair lol.

If you got the money to buy a 1400 dollar body and expensive glass, the more power to ya.  I don't haha.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 18, 2010)

Geaux said:


> So why ask or ask to be talked out of it? lol.


 
What I'm loking for would be real world negative working experiences with it.  Situations where it falls short where it is otherwise advertised as being stong, issues with mechanical failure, software glitches, etc. etc. etc.

Had I known of this board, and asked the same questions about the D3000, I would more than likely have been given a long list of issues from people who both love and hate the model, but it would have given me more ammunition for research and decision making.  Where better to do this than a community of shutterbugs?

But by the sounds of it, those who own it love it, those who have reviewed it love it, and many have called it Nikons best non-pro body yet.

Based on what I'm hearing, and what I'm reading it's kind of a no brainer as an upgrade.


----------



## Muusers (Nov 18, 2010)

Stradawhovious said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > So why ask or ask to be talked out of it? lol.
> ...



But the D7000 is out for a week now, and the D3000 some 6 months. (more?) So there's bound to be people that have had issues with it, especially on the long term.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2010)

What are there, like two people here with a D7000?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 18, 2010)

not to mention that those that would likely have any issues with it probably have a mre expensive camera and then your looking at spending even more money lol.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 18, 2010)

I did have a problem with my first unit, something with the shutter not completing a cycle. After exchanging it I have not had any issues with the replacement unit.

There are folks claiming it's soft for focus.

Mine seems OK, 100% crop straight out of the camera (shot in B&W mode).


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 18, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> I did have a problem with my first unit, something with the shutter not completing a cycle. After exchanging it I have not had any issues with the replacement unit.
> 
> There are folks claiming it's soft for focus.
> 
> Mine seems OK, 100% crop straight out of the camera (shot in B&W mode).


 
Thanks! This is exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for.  Not enough by itself to talk me out of it, but it will certainly give me more things to research.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 21, 2010)

Derrel said:


> What are there, like two people here with a D7000?


 
Well...........  Three now. :mrgreen:

I just got back from the store (yesterday) where I'm pretty sure I bought the last D7000 in the state of MN.

I have to say, I'm impressed with this model.  The controls are REALLY well laid out.  everything is (to my preferences) where it should be, and is logically laid out and easy to use.  The autofocus is fast and precise, and the high ISO performance is fantastic.  No significant noise issues until you get up past an ISO of 3200.  (at least to me anyways). Obviously these arent the only things I'm impressed with, but the list is long, and I'm tired. I've been futzing with this camera for a few hours now, and have to say I'm impressed, and thrilled with my purchase.  When I get around to it, I will be sure to post a handfull of mediocre pictures taken with a fantastic camera to celebrate.


----------



## rainking (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to the D7000 club.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 21, 2010)

rainking said:


> Welcome to the D7000 club.


 

I don't need to know a secret handshake, or learn how to use a decoder ring, do I?  Those weren't addressed in the user manual.


----------



## redtippmann (Nov 22, 2010)

Just got my D7000 today. I went in to get just the body but I figured I might as well upgrade my 18-55 so I got the 18-105.

I now feel like im cheating when I use it! Its so nice to use!


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 22, 2010)

Please learn about and use the U1 and U2 options, it's very handy and easy to change as necessary. It's one of the slickest things I never thought I'd use on the camera!


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 22, 2010)

So I came to this thread to help you. You asked for help. Help in talking you out of the Nikon D7000. 

Well, I have come to your aid, OP. 

DO NOT GET THE NIKON D7000!!!

Hope I talked you out of it. Good luck!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 22, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> So I came to this thread to help you. You asked for help. Help in talking you out of the Nikon D7000.
> 
> Well, I have come to your aid, OP.
> 
> ...


 

WHEW!!!  I'm glad someone had the good sense to do it!  I don't know what I would have done without you!!! :hug::


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 22, 2010)

No prob. Consider it a public service.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 22, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> Please learn about and use the U1 and U2 options, it's very handy and easy to change as necessary. It's one of the slickest things I never thought I'd use on the camera!


 
That handy little feature certainly doesn't suck.  I've got them programed now, and changing the programming takes only seconds.  It played no part in my decision to buy the camera, but now that I know just how it works, I'm really glad it's there!


----------



## redtippmann (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know.... For some reason I don't think I will use U1 or U2. I would rather just program the camera for each specific location I shoot at... But that's just me.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a good idea to set up for a specific location, however I shoot a lot of wildlife and landscapes which are two totally different settings. I use U1 and U2 to get me in the ballpark quickly, you can still change the settings as necessary.

For example, if I'm shooting landscapes and a pheasant flies up all I have to do is make one click and I'm ready to shoot at 1/500th shutter speed with my color settings as I like them, center weighted metering, continuous autofocus set to the center focal point, etc... That could have been a missed shot otherwise at F/8 with a slower shutter speed, lower 3rd focal point and matrix metering.


----------



## captmike (Nov 24, 2010)

Objective-I want this camera

Are these deal breakers?

After looking at several online demos of this camera I have seen a "problem" that I'm not happy about.

When shooting in the video mode and using the built in mic, the mic picks up the servo of the auto focus lens searching in/out for the correct focus and that is pretty loud on playback and annoying.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 24, 2010)

captmike said:


> Objective-I want this camera
> 
> Are these deal breakers?
> 
> ...


 
If that is a deal breaker for you, and an external mic is not an option.... Walk away and dont look back. The AF noise during recording of video is OBNOXIOUS. Its terrible on the af lenses, and slightly less terrible with the AF-S lenses. In my reading, an external mic (Which I understand serious folk use as a matter of course) will eliminate that issue.

Other than that one issue (and I have little interest in the video mode) I have found nothing with this camera to make me regret...... even a tiny little bit...... my purchase of it.

FWIW.


----------



## winx (Nov 24, 2010)

How are you, what is new?
jocuri cu sue
jocuri bratz
jocuri gratis


----------



## captmike (Nov 24, 2010)

Stradawhovious said:


> captmike said:
> 
> 
> > Objective-I want this camera
> ...




Thanks so much for your reply:

a couple of other problems that I see are:

Center Set button on "review image"-You cannot use the center set button to zoom to 100% on the focus point as you can on the D700 and D300.

The female port for the external mic on the camera is a stereo port.  If you buy an adapter to convert your mono mic into stereo, it will not fit correctly into the mic port on the camera because Nikon did not center the mic jack inside the access door and the adapter cannot be plugged in securely.

There are numerous reports of "hot pixels" in the video mode.


----------



## DVC Mike (Nov 25, 2010)

I've had no problems with my D7000, although I shoot all still photography and don't shoot videos. It's has a great set of features and capabilities for it's price.


----------



## redtippmann (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes the okay button does not zoom in. But if you press the + button on the left that can zoom it in as far as you need.

And if you are getting a dslr to shoot video get a canon... They are much better than Nikon as far as video goes.


----------



## jack58 (Dec 14, 2010)

Patrice said:


> You already have experience with a purchase made because somebody else said 'you need it'. Now that you have some ideas about what you want for features and capabilities you are in a pretty good position to make up your own mind. Don't go buy a camera body because someone here decided 'you' need it. Your money - your choice. If the D7000 fits your needs then by all means get it, by all accounts it's a decent camera.
> 
> You will get a lot of 'you NEED this such and such' type posts here, be careful what you read.
> 
> Get the camera that is right for you because you decide it's right for you.


Exactly my thoughts!!!
Use the Internet for your research...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 14, 2010)

jack58 said:


> Exactly my thoughts!!!
> Use the Internet for your research...


 
Thanks!  Great advice!

You realize I bought this camera a month ago, right? 

I have no regrets.


----------



## captmike (Dec 14, 2010)

Amazon does not have these, BestBuy is low on stock, local store has no demos for months now.


----------



## SageMark (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbup:





reznap said:


> Just don't charge it so by the time it's halfway paid off you could have avoided interest and maybe even saved and bought the D*700*'s replacement.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 14, 2010)

Why couldn't Nikon put the huge view finder from the D2X on the D7000? This irks me so bad. It would have been the perfect DX camera if they did this (minus the lame video capability of course).

:sigh:


----------



## FemFugler (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm strongly considering getting this. I've been eyeing this camera since before it came out. I'd be getting it for mainly still capture use so the supposed video issues wouldn't really be a huge problem.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the D7000 but I can't see spending $1200 on it, when the D90 does 95% of what the D7000 can do at 50% of the price. The D90 can be had for $650 since the D7000 came out.


----------



## captmike (Dec 16, 2010)

FemFugler said:


> I'm strongly considering getting this. I've been eyeing this camera since before it came out. I'd be getting it for mainly still capture use so the supposed video issues wouldn't really be a huge problem.




Some of the video issues (HOT pixels) have also been reported to be seen in STILL images


----------



## captmike (Dec 16, 2010)

I think that I will just wait for:

1.  The price to come down after the holidays

2.  See if a firmware update comes out to address some of the reported problems


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 16, 2010)

captmike said:


> FemFugler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm strongly considering getting this. I've been eyeing this camera since before it came out. I'd be getting it for mainly still capture use so the supposed video issues wouldn't really be a huge problem.
> ...





Not on mine. I have a couple of hot pixels on video but none of them have come through in stills.( knock in wood )  .  Do you have a link for this issue?  Is be interested in reading about it.


----------



## D300guy (Dec 19, 2010)

The D7000 is over-hyped. I'd stay with the D90. Or if your going to spend more money, get the D300s instead of the D7000.


----------

